# Pulled pork got a little dry



## brucec (Feb 4, 2013)

Smoked a 10 lbs pork butt for the big game.  Took about 17 hours, but it came out and looked just about perfect.  Pulled easy, and tasted really good.  Put it in a crock pot to keep it warm, and didn't take too long before it started getting dry.  Is this just normal, or should I have sauced it to keep it from getting dry, or is something else that can be done?


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Bruce - couple of questions...

What temp(s) did you smoke at?  Did you foil it at all?  Is this your first butt?  Did you use a finishing sauce on it?

Tom


----------



## brucec (Feb 4, 2013)

This was my third butt, fourth smoke (first was ribs).  My Maverick ET-732 was giving me fits varied between LLL's and 50-60* readings, which couldn't have been right.  The thermo on the door of the smoker was consistently reading between 200 - 250*.  I know that thermo is off, but can't remember by how far.  I've relied heavily on my Maverick, so when it started giving me wierd readings I was kind of driving with very dim headlights.  I think I was able to keep it down at 225 - 230, but of course I can't be sure.  The Maverick would periodically give readings in this range, and the thermo on the door at least told me that the really low readings on the Mav were BS.  So, the answer to your first question is around 225 - 230, although I can't be for certain.

I foiled it around 180* IT, but left the smoker temp alone, since I thought I had decent temp established.  Incedentally, it appeared that the food probe on the Mav was working okay.  I bought a regular stick type meat thermometer at the local grocery store yesterday afternoon, just to test it, and got readings consistant with the Mav.  I've since ordered a replacement smoker temp probe for the Mav.  I went out at 199* to take the foil off, and the butt literally fell apart when I tried to pick it up out of the foil.  At that point, I re-foiled it, and shoved it in a cooler packed with towels for about 1 1/2 hours.  I pulled like a dream, and was very moist at that point.

I didn't put a finishing sauce on it, and that may be the reason it dried out.


----------



## brucec (Feb 4, 2013)

I went and looked at Jeff's (long) finishing sauce thread.   Shoulda' used it.  Can it still be used on the leftovers?


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 4, 2013)

brucec said:


> I went and looked at Jeff's (long) finishing sauce thread.   Shoulda' used it.  Can it still be used on the leftovers?


I always use this one, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork  It's fabulous.  I use those quantities plus a bit more for a butt starter weight of 8-10 lbs.

Did you add the juices from the foil time back into the pork?  I assume you're using a water/gravel pan or other flare dampener of some kind.

I don't believe the smoker temp -- unless it was something nuts like 400F -- would cause the drying out as long as your butt's finishing IT was below 200F.  I've lost temp control on my WSM before to the point of temps going up to 270-280F for periods of time and never had a drying problem.

I've had issues with my Mav probes as well.  A-Maze-N Products sells replacement probes which are 6' long which gives you more flexibility for placement which might help you not put stress on the stock wiring, http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732PROBE


----------



## brucec (Feb 4, 2013)

I did put the foil juices back on the pork, and I usually put a water/applejuice mix in the water pan.  I'm sure it didn't get up anywhere near even 300*. 

Did you have the same problems after replacing your probes?


----------



## brucec (Feb 4, 2013)

Oops - forgot to ask this:

On the thread you referenced, Jeff says to use about 1/2 the recipe on a 8 - 10 lbs butt.  Did I understand right that you use the entire recipe on a butt that size, with no adverse effects?

Also, can it be used on the leftovers?


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 4, 2013)

brucec said:


> I did put the foil juices back on the pork, and I usually put a water/applejuice mix in the water pan.  I'm sure it didn't get up anywhere near even 300*.
> 
> Did you have the same problems after replacing your probes?


It didn't *seem *as bad after replacing the probes.  Anyhow, like I said I needed more length for mine so it worked out great.  I honestly used the stock probes maybe once or twice.  Make sure you keep the batteries in your Mav fresh, I've found they can still "work" but it can make the transmitter unit flaky.


----------



## teebob2000 (Feb 4, 2013)

brucec said:


> Oops - forgot to ask this:
> 
> On the thread you referenced, Jeff says to use about 1/2 the recipe on a 8 - 10 lbs butt.  Did I understand right that you use the entire recipe on a butt that size, with no adverse effects?
> 
> Also, can it be used on the leftovers?


Yep, I use the whole batch on that size pull.  I cut the black pepper down a little because my wife's not a big black pepper fan.  It does have a little kick so you can cut the red pepper flakes down a little too if you have people who don't like spice.

I don't see any reason why you couldn't use it on leftovers??  In fact I have some PP leftover from a Super Bowl party and it's been reheated a few times now, so I might sauce it up a little bit again for tonight.


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Bruce. Just wondering if the crock pot temp was too high. Even on low, it can cook out moisture.

  Mike


----------



## brucec (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the responses - this site is great! 

Mike:

I had the crock on "warm" - not even low.


----------



## flash (Feb 5, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> Hi Bruce. Just wondering if the crock pot temp was too high. Even on low, it can cook out moisture.
> 
> Mike


That was my question. As to reheats, just throw some BBQ sauce on it. Moisture problem solved.


----------

